# un coup de tête



## Jade14

Hola,

Quel est l'équivalent de l'expression suivante en espagnol? 

une décision prise à la hâte, *sur un coup de tête* 
una decisión tomada deprisa y corriendo, ....????......

Gracias! 
Jade


----------



## atobar

Coup de tête se refiere aquí a :al contado, sin dilación, al momento, sin pensárselo dos veces, en menos de la que canta un gallo (esta última no sé si será tan acertada).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ¿alocadamente?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jade14

Oui, j'ai opté pour "sin pensar". Merci beaucoup pour vos suggestions!


----------



## magdala

bon soir!
impulsivamente podría ser, no?


----------



## Jade14

Ca me va parfaitement. Merci magdala!


----------



## totor

Me parece que *arrebato* o *arranque* son buenas opciones, Jade.

Les falta lo esencial para que sean una expresión como *coup de tête*, pero por lo menos dan la idea de lo alocado e impulsivo.


----------



## Jade14

Ok, alors, comment ca s'utilise? _tomar una decision *de* arrebato_ / _*de* arranque_?


----------



## clac

Jade14 said:


> Ok, alors, comment ca s'utilise? _tomar una decision *de* arrebato_ / _*de* arranque_?


 
Normalmente "arrebato" se utiliza así: "le ha dado un arrebato y ha mandado a la mierda a su jefe" (por ej.). Lo de arranque no lo he utilizado nunca... En cualquier caso, "una decisión de arrebato" no se dice....... Espero que te sirva


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Non Jade, dans ta phrase ce serait: en un arrebato o en un arranque.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jade14

parfait! Merci.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Segun la definicion de la RAE, se podría usar "corazonada" :

corazonada.(De corazón).1. f. *Impulso espontáneo con que alguien se mueve a ejecutar algo arriesgado y difícil*.2. f. presentimiento.3. f. coloq. Asadura de una res.

- Se escapó en una corazonada
- Lo dijó en una corazonada


¿ Es correcto lo que propongo yo ?


----------



## totor

El *coup de tête* implica sobre todo, a mi juicio, una actitud alocada, como sí pueden serlo un *arrebato* o un *arranque*.

Un *presentimiento*, en cambio, como tú mismo has dicho, es un *impulso* que no necesariamente es alocado. Y el que lo tiene puede pensarlo durante horas y días antes de decidirse a actuar, cosa que no ocurre con el *coup de tête*.


----------



## tom29

Totor, Mira la primera definicion de "corazonada", es distinta de "presentimiente" y se parece a la de "coup de tête".


----------



## GURB

Sobre el modelo de corazonada existe *cabezonada*.
*...por una cabezonada*.
Un saludo


----------



## poupounette

Hola a todos,

Para mí "corazonada" y "coup de tête" no tienen nada que ver, aunque ambos se opongan a la racionalidad. "Corazonada", a pesar de la acepción que pueda dar el diccionario, quiere decir para el 99% de los hispano parlantes una premonición, un presentimiento. Como lo entiendo yo, "coup de tête" se refiere sobre todo a, como se ha dicho, un arranque, arrebato, o incluso cabezonería.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- dar la ventolera

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## zopqwe

Hola gente.
 Sólo quiero aclararles que arranque me parece demasiado informal y que, BAJO NINGÚN CONCEPTO puede utilizarse corazonada, a pesar de lo que puedan decir los diccionarios. No creo que exista un equivalente exacto. Yo utilizaría "Arrebato", pero es cierto que a la hora de armar la frase se complica.


----------



## Pohana

zopqwe said:


> ... BAJO NINGÚN CONCEPTO puede utilizarse corazonada, a pesar de lo que puedan decir los diccionarios.



Bonne nuit:

   Estoy completamente de acuerdo, corazonada se relaciona con _intuition_. 
En Venezuela usamos mucho la expresión "me dió una/la ventolera" o "me dió un ataque de caspa" como equivalente de _coup de tête_.

À +
Pohana


----------

